# What's the tallest building you can see from your home?



## TheOingoBoingoBandit (Mar 16, 2005)

Following up from another thread asking what's the tallest building you've ever seen, I'm asking what's the tallest building you can see from your home?

Please provide height, location and a photo if possible.






The tallest from my house in Notting Hill, London is the 246ft Poynter House and it's indentical twins at the nearby Edward Woods Estate.


Poynter House


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

I cant see any buildings from my home. Other than other homes. But if you walk down the street you can see the CN Tower. 

553 m


----------



## zwischbl (Mar 12, 2005)

i´m lucky for munich-relations.
from the one side of my flat i can see the 114m hypo-bank-tower
and on the other side the 80m munich-re, and the 113 and 126m munich-highlight-business-towers.


----------



## londonindyboy (Jul 24, 2005)

burj dubai LOL i can swiss re and whole of canary wharf (one canada square) which is situated in LONDON.


----------



## [Kees] (Mar 14, 2004)

The tallest building I see is the 375 meters communciation tower Prof. Gerbrandytoren in Lopik. The tallest free stand tower is the 60 meter watertower in my village.


----------



## eon (Jan 23, 2005)

The tallest building I see is the Sears Tower. 

I'll try and get a photo later.

Sears Tower: 1,450 feet (442 m) to roof, 1,729 feet (527 m) with antennas


----------



## Phobos (Sep 14, 2003)

The tallest building I see from my apartment in São Paulo is E-tower(162m/39 floors),wich is just 3 blocks from my house.


----------



## Travis007 (Jul 19, 2004)

From my bedroom window I can see the top of the CN Tower but the main cluster is blocked off by the house across the street.


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

My neighbors house across the street: 2 floors, 3 m

You can see the sky all lit up from downtown but you can't see the buildings because it is so hilly, I can see mountains though


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

You can see the whole Los Angeles skyline from my sister's room


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

I can see Symphony Towers, 499ft.


----------



## NothingBetterToDo (Sep 11, 2002)

From one window in my house i can see Tower 42 (around 180m tall) and the Swiss re building (a few meters shorter). They are very far away, about 10 miles or so, but still very easy to make out


Tower 42









Swiss re


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2004)

Aquamadoor said:


> You can see the whole Los Angeles skyline from my sister's room


simply the best views of this thread. Me i just see 5 storeys high buildings. :bash:


----------



## Victhor (Sep 11, 2002)

Hotel El Puerto, 19floors-62metres, in Fuengirola, Spain... 
...but with a good telescope I think I could see the Burj Dubai reflected in the ISS :sleepy:.


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

This water building thing.....5 stories....I guess.

Its a utillity building.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

You can see One Canada Square (235m), 8 Canada Square (HSBC Building) (200m), 25 Canada Square (Citigroup Building) (200m), Tower 42 (183 m/600 ft), the Swiss Re (180 m/590 ft), 1 Churchill Place (Barclays Building) (156m), and 25 and 40 Bank Street (153m), the nine tallest buildings in the UK!


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

I can just see a 16 floors apartment building from my window, the rest are normal houses.


----------



## XiaoBai (Dec 10, 2002)

Jin Mao Tower 420.5 Meters

Here's what I see:


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

If I look to the west, I can see the Empress State Building (118m) in the distance.













If I look to the north-east, I can see the tip of the BT Tower (191m) in the far distance. I don't have a photo of this though.


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

LOL

isnt that above Toni & Guys?


----------

